# A sponsorship deal I sealed



## Dori (Mar 26, 2008)

I just thought id share this good method of selling that I have stumbled across

My gear is targeted at motorsport competitors and fans. I have only been going for 3 or 4 weeks but i have been kept very busy.

I thought it'd be a good idea to sponsor a driver or team. After talkin to a few people, I ended up coming to a deal with a team of 4 drivers/cars. They slap a sticker the size of a soccer ball on each side of each car for a 12 month racing season, and in return I give them a dress shirt, a hoodie and a couple of tshirts with their sponsors names, their team name, bla bla bla on them.

Then the guy emailed me and said "we have a big entourage, can we please order the following items for them...". They ordered 15 tshirts, 15 hoodies, 15 shirts, girls hoodies, v neck tshirts, an order worth about nz$1800 (us$1100)!!

I hadn't even thought about their friends and team, but it worked out as a very good sale with free advertising. I recommend anyone else out there focusing on the automotive/motorsport industry should try it


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats on that deal. It did work out well for you. Keep it up.


----------



## hobby (Nov 26, 2007)

What colors did you provide them with and what method did you use to print them? This is a great idea, appreciate you sharing.


----------



## TSW2005 (Jul 28, 2006)

Not bad at all. What we are now doing is we have a portable trailer that goes to events. We offer a percentage of the sales back to the organization in the form of "merchandise credit". So far every order we have done using this merch credit has tripled when they place the order.
So a credit for $300 has turned into a $1000 order.
Not bad, and now we have their logos and emb files which steers them back to us for future orders.

Just an idea to try for all those NOT in the New England area! LOL


----------



## pizzadelivery808 (Apr 5, 2008)

Very good idea! congrats on the marketing opp. So how has the promotions been since? Is it a steady buzz now for orders or did you follow it up with any PR to let people know about the sponsorship?


----------

